# Grand Beach or Cypress Point?



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 23, 2010)

Checking out resorts for friend, which would you choose 3 bedroom Grand Beach or 2 bedroom Cypress Point? I looked at both reviews on TUG, but wanted to see if there was any additional information anyone would like to give! Thanks!


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 23, 2010)

*We pick CPR*



luvsvacation22 said:


> Checking out resorts for friend, which would you choose 3 bedroom Grand Beach or 2 bedroom Cypress Point? I looked at both reviews on TUG, but wanted to see if there was any additional information anyone would like to give! Thanks!



Very close in overall quality however I give the big edge in location to CPR. Many more things within walking distance and access in or out to anywhere / anything you want to get to is far easier at CPR. B is rather isolated and all roads lead to heavy congestion no matter where you want to get to. You can't go wrong with either resort (we just stayed at GB about a month ago and oved it - we've been to CPR literally hundreds of times) but our choice would be CPR.
__________________


----------



## Dori (Sep 23, 2010)

We have been to both resorts and loved them both. As John says, GB is a little further out, but I don't think you could go wrong with either one of them.

Dori


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2010)

We have stayed at both resorts.  My vote is for CPR.  You are close to everything example: Disney, Sea World,  Universal & shopping malls, etc.,


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 23, 2010)

*Grand Beach Resort & Cypress Pointe Grande Villas Resort.*

We stayed a week at Grand Beach & the following week at the Grande Villas in January 2010 -- both 3BR-3BA units, both on RCI _Instant Exchange_, both extremely nice.  

Cypress Pointe Grande Villas is side by side & just across the street from the original Cypress Pointe Resort -- essentially both in the same convenient location, easy walking distance to shops, salons, restaurants, pharmacies, Winn-Dixie, & I don't know what-all.  

The physical location of Grand Beach is a bit more isolated, but if you're driving it's still reasonably close to Publix & WalMart, etc. 

We had a nice time at both timeshares.  Details are in the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We own a floating diamond-season 3BR lock-off unit at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas.  Ditto at Cypress Pointe Resort (EEY).   

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Been to Both but liked Grand Beach more*

I have stayed at both as well. However, I preferred Grand Beach. It is isolated to itself, but believe me, it is not an island. You are around a lot of places. You are close to restaurants, shopping, and shopping galore. Okay you may have to drive literally a half mile and that's it. The other posters make it seem as if you are way out. 

The only thing that CPR has that I noticed was a nicer pool and you could walk to restaurants. However, Grand Beach has really nice size rooms that I believe are bigger than CPR's.  Grand Beach also has nice 3 bedrooms too. You will really like them. I reserved 3 of them last summer and they accommodated 11 people really comfortably. The other thing that Grand Beach has is fishing. My father in law fished the whole week we were there right off the Grand Beaches back yard. He caught many fished and really had a great time. Also, they have boating activities. We barbecued, there is a playground for smaller kids and an area for volleyball and basketball. Grand Beach also has two pools (yes. They are smaller) They have a couple of jacuzzis as well. 

In my opinion, Grand Beach was better.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 25, 2010)

csalter2 said:


> I have stayed at both as well. However, I preferred Grand Beach. It is isolated to itself, but believe me, it is not an island. You are around a lot of places. You are close to restaurants, shopping, and shopping galore. Okay you may have to drive literally a half mile and that's it. The other posters make it seem as if you are way out.
> 
> The only thing that CPR has that I noticed was a nicer pool and you could walk to restaurants. However, Grand Beach has really nice size rooms that I believe are bigger than CPR's.  Grand Beach also has nice 3 bedrooms too. You will really like them. I reserved 3 of them last summer and they accommodated 11 people really comfortably. The other thing that Grand Beach has is fishing. My father in law fished the whole week we were there right off the Grand Beaches back yard. He caught many fished and really had a great time. Also, they have boating activities. We barbecued, there is a playground for smaller kids and an area for volleyball and basketball. Grand Beach also has two pools (yes. They are smaller) They have a couple of jacuzzis as well.
> 
> In my opinion, Grand Beach was better.



Thank you very much! Grand Beach it will be!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you for all the comments! I appreciate it!


----------



## Dori (Sep 26, 2010)

If your friends have small children, ask for a ground floor unit facing the duck pond. Our baby granddaughter (14 months at the time of our visit last February) had a great time watching the ducks swim and parade past our screened lanai. She and grandpa fed the ducks every day.

Dori


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 26, 2010)

*No Ducks At Cypress Pointe.*




Dori said:


> If your friends have small children, ask for a ground floor unit facing the duck pond. Our baby granddaughter (14 months at the time of our visit last February) had a great time watching the ducks swim and parade past our screened lanai. She and grandpa fed the ducks every day.


Cypress Pointe does have an outstanding _alligator_, however. 

( Don't feed the alligator. ) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

